# Rollfast sidewalk bike



## Lrggarge (Jun 12, 2012)

Picked this up but don't know much about it?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2012)

Kool bike, what does the lettering say???


----------



## Lrggarge (Jun 12, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Kool bike, what does the lettering say???




I think they are really old bumper stickers.  I'm going to try and heat them up with a hari dryer and get them off without hurting the paint.
Not sure if I'll keep this one


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 12, 2012)

The bumper stickers say " Hi neighbor"  ..


----------



## Lrggarge (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I thought the better half would like the bike and maybe do a little decorating with it.  I was wrong, she doesn't see the beauty like i do.  Time to find it a new home.


----------

